# Warme Luft durch Radiator nach außen abführen?



## LittleV (15. Februar 2022)

Hallo ich habe eine grundlegende Frage zu Lüftern bei einer AiO.

Bin bisher mit meinen 10 Lüftern sehr zufrieden (6 rein, 4 raus) und 3 von denen, die rauspusten sitzen oben im Case am Radiator (AiO). Habe mich für Push nach draußen entschieden. CPU+GPU Temps passen und das Case ist sehr kühl bis auf die Gegend der GPU-Lüfter am Glasfenster.

Aber macht es denn überhaupt Sinn (auch wenn es augenscheinlich passt), die warme Luft aus dem Case durch den radiator zu pusten und nach draußen abzuführen? Ich meine, würde ich mir so nicht eher die warme Luft ins Wasser/Schläuche holen? Habe mir schon überlegt, ob ich nicht lieber 3x rein durch Radi sauge und dann 7x raus, aber dann habe ich Unterdruck.

Was meint ihr? Wie gesagt habe mich eigentlich für dieses 10 Lüfter Prinzip genau so entschieden, was auch durch 2,3 Videos und Berichte bestätigt wurde. Aber trotzdem stellt sich mir die Frage.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Februar 2022)

Wenn du uns jetzt noch sagst welche AiO du in welchem Gehäuse für welche Komponenten benutzt...


----------



## IICARUS (15. Februar 2022)

Es ist richtig was du schreibst, aber vorne verbaut bekommt dann die Grafikkarte die warme Luft ab. Egal wie du es drehst oder wendest, solange nicht alles Wassergekühlt wird, wirst du immer ein Nachteil einer dieser Bauteile haben.

Oben verbaut wird die CPU aufgrund der höheren Wassertemperatur wärmer und vorne verbaut wird zwar der Prozessor besser ausfallen, dafür wird die Grafikkarte wärmer. Kannst daher machen, wie es dir lieb ist. Solange bestimmte Temperaturlimits nicht erreicht werden, ist alles gut.


----------



## LittleV (16. Februar 2022)

@ IICARUS
Die Grafikkarte ist jetzt schon das Problem, bzw die seitlich gegen das Glas abführende Luft. Temp ist 80°
Dann lasse ich es lieber so, und der Radiator bekommt etwas mehr ab, denn die CPU ist idle 40, gaming 60, stress 80°.
Das verkraftet sie schon.

Mir ging es auch mehr darum, den Radiator zwar oben zu lassen, aber die Lüfter zu drehen.
Eventuell: Oben 3x rein durch Radiator und dann seitlich/vorne 3x raus, am Boden 3x raus wegen GPU und der Rest 1x nach hinten weg. Vorne möchte ich den Radiator garnicht haben. Bzw im O11D-XL ist es ja seitlich.

@Olstyle 
Macht es denn so einen Unterschied, ob die AiO jetzt von NZXT oder Corsair ist oder die CPU ein 5600x oder 5900x ist? Mir ging es um allgemeine Richtlinien, die man einhalten sollte.  Case ist jetzt genannt. Wahrscheinlich ändert sich der Airflow je nach Marke ^^


----------



## Olstyle (16. Februar 2022)

Es gibt auch AiOs für GPUs und halb modulare 
 AiO Systeme wo die GPU mit im Kreislaufs sitzt.
Wenn du natürlich nur die CPU damit kühlst und daher die GPU limitiert schließe ich mich @IICARUS an und würde die Konfig so lassen wie jetzt.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Februar 2022)

LittleV schrieb:


> Mir ging es auch mehr darum, den Radiator zwar oben zu lassen, aber die Lüfter zu drehen.


Das bringt dir nichts, hatte es mal mit dem System meines Sohnes gemacht und das Resultat war zwar eine bessere Temperatur des Wassers, aber dafür eine schlechtere Temperatur im Gehäuse, weil dann nur noch ein Lüfter der hinten abführte, zu wenig war. Die Temperatur im Gehäuse ging dann bis zu 55°C hoch.

Seitlich raus bei dir würde gehen, unten raus wird wahrscheinlich nicht so gut sein, weil die warme Luft direkt wieder ins Gehäuse aufsteigt. Im Einzelnen musst du das Ganze selbst austesten, womit du das beste Ergebnis erreichst.

In meinem Fall blasen die Lüfter oben rein und vorne auch.

Aber bei mir wird alles mit Wasser gekühlt und zudem kommt noch ein externer Radiator dazu, was die internen verbauten Radiatoren entlastet und daher die Temperatur in Games im Gehäuse mit nur 32 °C gut ausfällt. In meinem Fall reicht der eine hintere Lüfter zum Abführen der warmen Luft aus und das Gehäuse lässt durch den Überdruck auch gut Luft abführen. Durch den Überdruck bekomme ich auch wenig Staub rein und brauch nicht so oft darin sauberzumachen.


----------



## LittleV (16. Februar 2022)

Ja stimmt mit den unteren Lüftern nach außen macht keinen Sinn, man hat ja mal gelernt warme Luft steigt nach oben....

Die GPU ist mit 80° nicht mein Problem. Zumal ich noch nicht voll aufgedreht habe. Die Radeon Software macht mir da zu wenig automatisch.
Die CPU ist bisher bei allem was ich laufen ließ auch nicht über 80° gekommen. Mal sehen was Prime noch will. 
Mein Problem ist einfach nur das seitliche Abwärme Problem.

Aber wenn ihr sagt dass das Setup so gut ist und ich mich ja sehr bewusst dafür entschieden habe, durch die Tests, Videos und Tutorials mit 10 Lüftern, würde ich lieber nochmal am GPU Lüfter werkeln.

Und den Rest, naja, muss ich wohl am Wochenende nochmal auf machen. Solange bleibt es bei:

Vorne Seite: 3x rein
Unten: 3x rein
Oben: 3x raus durch Radiator
Hinten: 1x raus

Danke für eure Ideen. Und ja, klar eine WaKü würde natürlich die Wärme wegleiten, aber für einen Custom Loop habe ich aktuell keinen Nerv.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Februar 2022)

LittleV schrieb:


> Danke für eure Ideen. Und ja, klar eine WaKü würde natürlich die Wärme wegleiten, aber für einen Custom Loop habe ich aktuell keinen Nerv.


Nerv ist meist nicht das Problem, sondern was das Ganze oft kostet.
Bei mir tausche ich momentan die Pumpe gegen zwei bessere aus und da sind direkt wieder 250 Euro dafür weg. 

Meine ganze Kühlung kostet mehr als mein gesamter Rechner.


----------



## LittleV (19. Februar 2022)

Ich konnte noch etwas an den Kurven der 7 anderen Gehäuselüfter drehen ohne dass es zu laut wird und dabei bleibt das Glas seitlich und eben die oben austretende Luft leicht fühlbar kühler. Ich denke es wird so langsam. Mit einer Custom Wasserkühlung will ich mich aktuell nicht beschäftigen. Auch die alte wird nicht zerrupft.

Aber mit wieviel mm muss man denn rechnen, wenn man nur eine 6800XT eigenständig ohne CPU kühlen will? Da gibt es doch sicher auch AiO Lösungen oder Sets? Auch 360mm ?


----------



## Eyren (19. Februar 2022)

360er sollte für eine GPU Kühlung ausreichen.

Und ja es gibt fertige AIO Lösungen für GPUs. Z.b.

Alphacool Eiswolf

bitte zwingend auf die Kompatibilität achten, nicht jede Karte hat den selben Aufbau.


----------



## LittleV (19. Februar 2022)

Danke. Kann geschlossen werden.


----------

